# A small order..... :)



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is a little something I recently grabbed....its been a while...lol

*2001* H. Upmann Sir Winstons
2008 Partagas Serie P No. 2
2007 Partagas Serie D No. 4
2007 Montecristo Edmundos


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Damn small is right! why waste time putting something that small on here?!? 

You kill me mario!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pickups


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Small - $hit! I've AWAYS wanted to try the Sir Winston Churchill!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Those look great!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Let me know if you don't have room for any of those 3 packs. I think I can squeeze them in somewhere ..................


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Holy Smokes, (pun INTENDED). Very nice


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pickups, You should be set for the 4th!!!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

OMG :dribble:


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey, how did you interecept my mail?? that was supposed to be delivered to my house!!!

damn caraboo!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Sheesh! What a haul! That is extreme p0rn!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

robisjebus said:


> Hey, how did you interecept my mail?? that was supposed to be delivered to my house!!!
> 
> damn caraboo!


CARABOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet Haul LK!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

"Holy Cow!!!!" What great additions to the humi!!!! Those Sir Winstons are on my list too!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice Haul!!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice pickups.....


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

So that's what you were ordering that day we were exchanging pm's... 

Nice... I see some of it made to the LI Herf...


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

congrats on the purchase - let us know if you need any help enjoying them:redface:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Small order?! Hmmm ok...

You're killing me here Mario. Nice grab!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you have any pics of your big orders?


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Can you go back into hiding please? You're making me sick with envy :biggrin: J/k- they look amazing.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey, may all your little ones be big ones!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

And Mario is BACK----------


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow nice pick up. If that is a small order I would like to see a big order.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice. thoses P2s are sweet


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Mmmmm I can smell the Habanos from here.:dribble::dribble:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

You are MY hero.:smoke:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Mario is back-who let him out of the *******??


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice order Mario!


Quick question. If you had to choose... do you prefer the P2 or the D4?


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice pickup on those 01 Sir Winston's. I haven't seen anything older than 03. That must have cost you a few bucks.
:whoohoo:


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

Those look somewhat familiar.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I think I need to sign up on that small order list!!!!!Great pick up Mario...


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Your sick...in a good way!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

HAHAHAHAH!!! You guys are funny!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

boxer757 said:


> Nice order Mario!
> 
> Quick question. If you had to choose... do you prefer the P2 or the D4?


To be honest...I enjoy the PSD4....but a P2 with age on it...was one of the best habanos I ever had. I smoked one a few weeks ago with maybe 18 months + on it.....WOW!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Fishhound said:


> Those look somewhat familiar.


That's right Fish!! To let everyone in on the secret...I purposely purchased this box of 2001 Sir Winstons to HAND OUT at the Long Island Herf this weekend. LK comes blazing!  Jitzy was there as well and I hope he enjoys it!


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Been wanting to try those Partagas Serie P No. 2's. Let us know how they are 

Jason


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

small........that's what he says about THIS??? DUDE, YOU ARE THE MAN!!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected]!!!! That is soooooo nice!!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Fatmandu said:


> Wow!!!!!


You ain't lying!!:whoohoo:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

HOly crap you struck gold Those Montes are the best ........


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Small?

Talking about under exaggeration. 

Nice collection bro.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn Mario you are freakin insane!! BUT stealing my mail is a federal offense :lol:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice Mario. Verry nice!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Another great pickup Mario!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> To be honest...I enjoy the PSD4....but a P2 with age on it...was one of the best habanos I ever had. I smoked one a few weeks ago with maybe 18 months + on it.....WOW!


Aging takes so long---I'll trade you a couple of mine for a couple of yours with some of your aging on them---:biggrin:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sweet brother I'll be enjoying my sir winston tonight by the lake. I'm really looking forward to it thanks again brother


----------



## US_Tank (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice Mario! I believe you personally handed me one of those there yeller boxes on Saturday!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

US_Tank said:


> Very nice Mario! I believe you personally handed me one of those there yeller boxes on Saturday!


That's right Tanky!!! And also one of teh Sir Wisntons!  Oh and welcome!


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

dang!! Very nice, how are those edmundos? I have 3 of the Monte PEs in my humi right now...looks like I'll have to order a 3 pack of the edmundos next time i get a chance!!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> To be honest...I enjoy the PSD4....but a P2 with age on it...was one of the best habanos I ever had. I smoked one a few weeks ago with maybe 18 months + on it.....WOW!


Sweet, thanks for the info. I am trying to decide which I want to pull the trigger on! I've only had the P2 and it was definitely great. I don't know how long it had been aging though


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

maaaan! what do i have to get 1 series p?.............


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> That's right Fish!! To let everyone in on the secret...I purposely purchased this box of 2001 Sir Winstons to HAND OUT at the Long Island Herf this weekend. LK comes blazing!  Jitzy was there as well and I hope he enjoys it!


Very excited about trying this cigar, I might burn it today or wait till my Birthday next week. Thanks again Mario, should be a great smoke.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

If thats a small order, I'd love to see a large order!!


----------

